# [SOLVED] cdrom drive not working

## UberElvis

I know there was a post about this not too long ago, but I don't want to try the solution in that thread as it might cause unwanted problems if my setup is slightly different.  Anyway, here's the deal.  I have Gentoo installed with Gnome, and my cdrom drive isn't reading any CDs.  My hard drive is SATA, and none of /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc, /dev/hdd, or /dev/cdrom exist.  Another thread here written by someone with the exact same motherboard as me (a MSI K9a2 Platinum) was suggested to recompile the kernel with sg as a module.  I tried that, and got the module to load properly with a reboot.  It still didn't work.  I'm not sure what else to give for information, so I'll just wait for someone to ask.

Thanks in advance!Last edited by UberElvis on Tue Oct 20, 2009 1:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## linear

Well, how about build and install sys-apps/lshw, then run it with the following command:

```
~ # lshw | less
```

When it brings up the output inside 'less', search for your CD-ROM:

```
/cdrom
```

You should see something that will look like one of these:

```
           *-cdrom UNCLAIMED

                description: SCSI CD-ROM

                product: DVDR   PX-716A

                vendor: PLEXTOR

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

                version: 1.07

                capabilities: removable

                configuration: ansiversion=5
```

or

```
     *-cdrom

          description: DVD reader

          product: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-348B

          physical id: 1

          bus info: ide@0.1

          logical name: /dev/hdb

          version: T502

          capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio cd-r cd-rw dvd

          configuration: mode=udma2 status=nodisc
```

or

```
           *-cdrom

                description: DVD writer

                product: DVDR   PX-712A

                vendor: PLEXTOR

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/cdrom

                logical name: /dev/cdrw

                logical name: /dev/dvd

                logical name: /dev/dvdrw

                logical name: /dev/scd0

                logical name: /dev/sr0

                version: 1.04

                capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r

                configuration: ansiversion=5 status=ready

              *-medium

                   physical id: 0

                   logical name: /dev/cdrom
```

HTH.

----------

## UberElvis

Well it seems as though there is no cdrom entry in the output of the lshw command.  The closest thing I could find (as I have an ide cdrom drive) is:

```
*-ide UNCLAIMED

             description: IDE interface

             product: SB600 IDE

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 14.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: latency=0
```

And I made sure it was properly plugged in.  I think I'll go make sure it works on my Windows install real quick here.  In the meantime, maybe someone could make sense of the above information?

Edit: It works fine on Windows.  It's definitely a problem with my Gentoo setup.  Any further assistance would be appreciated.

----------

## Jaglover

Your CD drive will be /dev/sr0 if you use libata. Right now it seems likely your kernel may lack support for ATI IDE controller.

----------

## UberElvis

Thank you very much.  I enabled ATI pata support in the kernel config and the drive is working now!

----------

